# May 25, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: WARDLOW/Spears (Cage Match), Toni/Britt, Joe/KOR, JB/Starks/Swerve, Punk/Hangman Confrontation



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The DoN go-home show!

Haven't found any graphics yet, but so far the card looks like this:

-AEW World Champion Hangman Page and CM Punk meet ahead of the title match at AEW Double Or Nothing

-Wardlow vs. Shawn Spears in a cage match

-Samoa Joe vs. Kyle O’Reilly in an Owen Hart Cup tournament semifinal match

-Britt Baker vs. Toni Storm in an Owen Hart Cup tournament semifinal match

-Ruby Soho faces the winner of Friday’s Kris Statlander vs. Red Velvet in an Owen Hart Cup tournament semifinal match

-Jungle Boy vs. Ricky Starks vs. Swerve Strickland


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like another great show. I’d love to see Toni Storm get the win as well as Swerve.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow will obviously beat Spears.

I'm going with O'Reilly to upset Joe after interference from Lethal and Satnam. TK used to be obsessed with keeping new arrivals unbeaten for ages, but he's been doing that less and less (Jeff, Keith Lee and Swerve have already been pinned).

I think Britt will beat Toni for two reasons: Toni beat Britt's friend Jamie in R1 and Toni pinned Britt in that Rampage tag match. So I think this points to a Britt win.

I'm hoping Statlander beats Red Velvet then beats Ruby Soho to reach the final. She's in Shida's role and the plan was probably for Shida to go far to bounce back from losing to Serena. Statlander vs. Britt final would be a rerun of Britt's best title defense and Statlander is due a big win.

I like the booking of the three-way singles match to build the three-way tag match. I think Swerve might win here. It's the smaller guy from each team, which makes me wonder if they'll do Keith Lee vs. Hobbs vs. Luchasaurus on Rampage, which is live next Friday and the last stop before DoN.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Looks like another great show. I’d love to see Toni Storm get the win as well as Swerve.


Oh she will


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527803641880526848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527809110892232706


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is related to 3 of the remaining survivors on the men's side of the Owen Hart Cup tournament.

It's pretty much a preview of what's to come 11 months later:






I still miss Indy NXT very much, but I'm really grateful for AEW nowadays


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Why couldn't they put FTR on the PPV and make them triple tag team Champs? Was that too much to ask for lol?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another hell of a card coming next week. Looks like fun.

Toni vs. Britt is interesting given how the women on the other side of the bracket are both faces. So your mind thinks Britt would win. But then you also can't see Toni losing right now either.

As for Joe/KOR, I suppose there's a chance KOR could win but I really don't need or want to see Cole vs. KOR right now when they're both in the same stable. Though Joe vs. Cole I will admit wasn't the Finals I thought they would go with when this thing started.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

TD Stinger said:


> Another hell of a card coming next week. Looks like fun.
> 
> Toni vs. Britt is interesting given how the women on the other side of the bracket are both faces. So your mind thinks Britt would win. But then you also can't see Toni losing right now either.
> 
> As for Joe/KOR, I suppose there's a chance KOR could win but I really don't need or want to see Cole vs. KOR right now when they're both in the same stable. Though Joe vs. Cole I will admit wasn't the Finals I thought they would go with when this thing started.


I have a feeling it will be Joe vs Cole. I also think we might see Darby and Sting vs Bobby Fish and KOR at DON or Darby vs one of the two due that potential chair spot on Sting's ankle.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Official graphic.

This is a great card. Every match has a purpose and has potential to be very good. I could make a case for any of these matches main eventing. Personally, I would like to see Punk vs Hangman be the last thing on the show, but more then likely it will be the cage match since it require extra set up.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 122914
> 
> 
> Official graphic.
> ...


Spears, in his promo on Rampage, said it would be the main event. For whatever that is worth.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Great card.

Cage match is going to be all kinds of fuckery and I am here for it.

I assume the way it ends is MJF gets knocked out somehow and then Wardlow counts MJFs hand akin to Austin/Vince/Dude Love in '98 to pick up the win.

Because there's no way MJF is going to willingly pin or have any intention too. Either way, should be a great match.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Pulling for a win from Toni Storm & Kris Statlander. They got rid of all the joshi cosplay wrestlers in the tournament and rightfully so, so I wouldn't hate it if Britt or Ruby win(or Red Velvet before), but Britt doesn't need it and Ruby is cold as ice after TK cooled her down in 2021. Toni Storm vs Kris Statlander would be a money match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why didn't they set it up so that Britt Vs. Toni would be the finals? That seems like a way more interesting match to close the tournament, no?


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

TripleG said:


> So why didn't they set it up so that Britt Vs. Toni would be the finals? That seems like a way more interesting match to close the tournament, no?


I thought the same thing when I first saw the bracket. I'm hoping Statlander wins and faces Toni or Britt. I can't stand Ruby.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

TripleG said:


> So why didn't they set it up so that Britt Vs. Toni would be the finals? That seems like a way more interesting match to close the tournament, no?


I would have assumed it'd been Shida in the final.

What I'd hope is Britt losing to Storm ultimately leads to Hayter/Britt in some way.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So why didn't they set it up so that Britt Vs. Toni would be the finals? That seems like a way more interesting match to close the tournament, no?


maybe neither Britt or Toni is winning the tournament?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

At this point, Kris Statlander is almost guaranteed to be in the finals at Double or Nothing with Jade Cargill vs Anna Jay already scheduled to take place on the ppv.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i cant see britt losing to toni, its the match i want to see most, i willl be very disappointed if toni wins, britt needs to destroy her


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt will win because they won't want her off the PPV plus Toni already pinned her in a tag and Hayter in singles, so it's time to pay that back.

I'm going for Statlander over Britt in the tournament final, which should be the result to move Statlander up a rank.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529136657101950977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Really interested to see how they will do this steel cage match.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

BMark66 said:


> Really interested to see how they will do this steel cage match.


A cage surrounding the ring is how it's usually done.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> A cage surrounding the ring is how it's usually done.


Wow never knew that's how it's done


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Barely been keeping up with AEW at all lately. Probably the coldest I've been on the company since the mid-latter half of 2020. It's pretty redundant to make yet another "here's why AEW is bad" post but this is the only interesting section to talk current wrestling in, so. Though I've felt for a long time that AEW is best enjoyed in a "turn your brain off" way. Regardless they still seem to be doing great ticket wise so that's good. Cue eyeroll emoticons please. 

Hoping for a good go home show and PPV.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

GNKenny said:


> Barely been keeping up with AEW at all lately. Probably the coldest I've been on the company since the mid-latter half of 2020. It's pretty redundant to make yet another "here's why AEW is bad" post but this is the only interesting section to talk current wrestling in, so. Though I've felt for a long time that AEW is best enjoyed in a "turn your brain off" way. Regardless they still seem to be doing great ticket wise so that's good. Cue eyeroll emoticons please.
> 
> Hoping for a good go home show and PPV.


Funnily enough, same.

But that's how I have always watched wrestling. I don't think I've ever really given television wrestling my full brain span since I was a child and engrossed. Every now and then something special does tend to pull you in to it's segments like MJF and Wardlows ongoing feud or in the past Punk and MJF. But I think for the most part, wrestling tends to be background noise unless something grips you. Will always tune in and be engrossed for PPVs though, things hit a bit harder there.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Funnily enough, same.
> 
> But that's how I have always watched wrestling. I don't think I've ever really given television wrestling my full brain span since I was a child and engrossed. Every now and then something special does tend to pull you in to it's segments like MJF and Wardlows ongoing feud or in the past Punk and MJF. But I think for the most part, wrestling tends to be background noise unless something grips you. Will always tune in and be engrossed for PPVs though, things hit a bit harder there.


I tend to agree all wrestling is best enjoyed when you just enjoy it for what it is. However I have a pretty easy time becoming engrossed in it if I enjoy the content. Wrestling is ridiculous. There's nothing in entertainment quite like it.

AEW tends to have individually great episodes, but in the grand scope of things, I can't remember a time the entire thing has been more disjointed. Like how on earth did they manage to cool off Danielson and Darby this fast? Darby really had something going as TNT Champion, but he's never been colder. Danielson is absolutely being wasted in his current role. Wrestling is ridiculous, there's nothing in entertainment quite like it.

IMO there's just too much going on and Tony needs to delegate some of this stuff out. That's a base line issue without elaborating on anything else.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

GNKenny said:


> I tend to agree all wrestling is best enjoyed when you just enjoy it for what it is. However I have a pretty easy time becoming engrossed in it if I enjoy the content.
> 
> AEW tends to have individually great episodes, but in the grand scope of things, I can't remember a time the entire thing has been more disjointed. Like how on earth did they manage to cool off Danielson and Darby this fast? Darby really had something going as TNT Champion, but he's never been colder. Danielson is absolutely being wasted in his current role.
> 
> IMO there's just too much going on and Tony needs to delegate some of this stuff out. That's a base line issue without elaborating on anything else.


Without knowing the ins and outs of wrestlers personal lives, I can only assume Darby is doing something with regards to his reality television show or some sort to not be featured as much as most of us would like. He is partnered with Sting (A well known name and pretty good ratings grabber for them), yet doesn't feature as much, isn't really involved in any feuds and recently lost in a tournament match that may have been best served him winning. 

Regarding Bryan, I can't help but think he relishes in his role of helping others get over like he done with Yuta. I enjoy the premise of the BCC but when you put Bryan in the ring with two people who are on a completely different level to him mic wise (Mox and Regal), it really shows you that Bryan is just a wrestler and he's pretty overshadowed. I think I'd have been a lot happier with Mox and Bryan being guys who let their ring work do the talking and and went for the tag titles.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Without knowing the ins and outs of wrestlers personal lives, I can only assume Darby is doing something with regards to his reality television show or some sort to not be featured as much as most of us would like. He is partnered with Sting (A well known name and pretty good ratings grabber for them), yet doesn't feature as much, isn't really involved in any feuds and recently lost in a tournament match that may have been best served him winning.
> 
> Regarding Bryan, I can't help but think he relishes in his role of helping others get over like he done with Yuta. I enjoy the premise of the BCC but when you put Bryan in the ring with two people who are on a completely different level to him mic wise (Mox and Regal), it really shows you that Bryan is just a wrestler and he's pretty overshadowed. I think I'd have been a lot happier with Mox and Bryan being guys who let their ring work do the talking and and went for the tag titles.


I think Bryan is just as good as Mox on the mic to be honest.

Looking forward to the show as always. Hope Britt wins.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay, hear me out.

So Joe should lose his match due to fuckery from the dangerous trio, naturally making him furious, and all night he's going on a rampage backstage.
Fast forward to later in the show, Toni Storm makes her entrance and then we wait.. and wait.. and wait.. The camera cuts to the back and Britt has been knocked out. Everyone is confused, like "omg what happened? is Britt okay?" etc.

Then Joe's music hits. He storms down to the ring, pun intended, grabs Toni and Muscle Buster's her 10 times. He forces the ref to count the 3 and claims that because of Jay Lethal, Sanjay Dutt, and the big guy, the women are going to pay the price and Joe's going to win the tournament one way or another. Their blood is on their hands.

Joe then gets squashed by Red Velvet in the finals at the PPV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> Okay, hear me out.
> 
> So Joe should lose his match due to fuckery from the dangerous trio, naturally making him furious, and all night he's going on a rampage backstage.
> Fast forward to later in the show, Toni Storm makes her entrance and then we wait.. and wait.. and wait.. The camera cuts to the back and Britt has been knocked out. Everyone is confused, like "omg what happened? is Britt okay?" etc.
> ...


GOLD! Lets Fuckinnnggg GOOOOO!!!!

also, for those who missed it - Spears' promo is must see


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

So hear me out, here's a good idea. Red Velvet renames herself to Rasha Banks and starts coming out to a parody of snoop dogg rapping and then she would start dying her hair orange and blue and eventually she would get tired of the way she's being treated and walk out. Would be an amazing storyline


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> GOLD! Lets Fuckinnnggg GOOOOO!!!!
> 
> also, for those who missed it - Spears' promo is must see


I was surprised how good his promo was, considered he’s labelled boring, it was entertaining and I was gripped.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Idc what anyone says, Spears is a good talker and a good hand to have on your roster.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think Toni Storm will beat Britt. I have a feeling they're grooming Storm to be a future champ


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> I think Toni Storm will beat Britt. I have a feeling they're grooming Storm to be a future champ


Jade's theme music has been foretelling her arrival. "A storm is coming'


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's Spears' promo from the above video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529457134513053697


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lorromire said:


> Idc what anyone says, Spears is a good talker and a good hand to have on your roster.


Nah, Spears is a dweeb


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Okay, hear me out.
> 
> So Joe should lose his match due to fuckery from the dangerous trio, naturally making him furious, and all night he's going on a rampage backstage.
> Fast forward to later in the show, Toni Storm makes her entrance and then we wait.. and wait.. and wait.. The camera cuts to the back and Britt has been knocked out. Everyone is confused, like "omg what happened? is Britt okay?" etc.
> ...


Russo bro, you should be booking this show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Since it's the third year anniversary of AEW's debut show, Double or Nothing 2019, I wonder if there'll be any kind of throwback or surprise today. Kip Sabian wrestled in AEW's first ever singles match, beating Sammy Guevara, so may be time for him to get that box off his head and return?


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Okay, hear me out.
> 
> So Joe should lose his match due to fuckery from the dangerous trio, naturally making him furious, and all night he's going on a rampage backstage.
> Fast forward to later in the show, Toni Storm makes her entrance and then we wait.. and wait.. and wait.. The camera cuts to the back and Britt has been knocked out. Everyone is confused, like "omg what happened? is Britt okay?" etc.
> ...


Nah he wins it and is immediately challenged by Nyla Rose.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox and Kingston reunite as a team tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529571759514591232
Damn tonight looks good.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> GOLD! Lets Fuckinnnggg GOOOOO!!!!
> 
> also, for those who missed it - Spears' promo is must see


What a promo from Spears!

He has come a long long way in AEW and cant believe I am saying this I actually like him and think I am a fan also.

Of course I dont want him to be pushed to a title or anything but hes a very solid hand.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

That triple threat sounds unmissable. Starks in a match holy shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They've actually sold more tickets for Rampage (ca. 5,000) than Dynamite (ca. 4,750) for the double header in this building. Friday is a more convenient day, but it's still interesting since Rampage is an hour of Dark tapings then an hour of the secondary show.

DoN has sold over 13,000 and pretty much the only ones you'll get now are over $130 or limited views.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk isn’t in the mood for tonight judging by his tweet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> Punk isn’t in the mood for tonight judging by his tweet.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529556883438284803
I mean yeah this shit keeps happening, its sad AF


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

More politics from Punk incoming tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> More politics from Punk incoming tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's one big cage.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pumped for the show. Pumped for the PPV. Let’s goooooooo!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> That's one big cage.
> 
> View attachment 123144


Looks like the same cage as before with Cody.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Quite a lot of fans there already and they just started the Elevation tapings with Takeshita (big pop) vs. Nemeth. Jesus Christ also seems to be there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529605266643521536


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

CM Punk gonna wear some anti-NRA shirt tonight to be even more of a douchebag


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I would open with the cage and close with Punk/Hangman. But I know Tony won’t do it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well damn. Cage match is opening. Smart move.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

WWE, but still applies









"Inescapable" Hell in a Cell Escaped in 27th Consecutive Match


Sports-entertainment commentators were shocked, for some reason, when the action of a recent match became too big to contain even within the walls of Hell in a Cell and the action spilled out of its inescapable confines. “I can’t believe what I’m seeing,” hollered commentator Michael Cole...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529611139755421696


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529612661884870656


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I want Brian Cage vs Christian Cage in a cage match, for the commentary.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Starting with WARDLOW?

Good Lord, sounds like I'm coming early tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Showtime baybay!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cage is so nice


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A preview of MJF's future WWE career. 😃


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MJF looking swole. Can't wait to see how much fuckery will be occurring in this match.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Shawn Michaels shorts


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lame ass Spears


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Please don’t be shite, please don’t be shite…


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m surprised MJF gets booed as much as he does, when he’s so fucking awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears' entrance mask is badass.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here comes Wardberg.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Starting the show with the best match as usual smh.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

MJF looks ridiculously bad in those shorts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wardlow build has been golden


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMFAO @ Tony trying to hype up that fkin geek Spears


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Wardlow, wardlow, wardlow...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Goldb…Wardlow! Wardlow!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shawn Spears has been great lately


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Why would someone not tell Shawn Spears how much that look during his fucking entrance was too reminiscent of Malakai’s? I hate shit like that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> MJF looks ridiculously bad in those shorts.


Think it succeeds in making him look like a dickhead


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WARDLOW
WARDLOW
WARDLOW


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

That staff worker looks like Goldberg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MJF forgot the keys?

Aw sunuvabeech!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Been a while since we had a good stacked deck match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Shawn Spears has been great lately


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shawn "cut my life in to pieces" Spears


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Gn1212 said:


> MJF looks ridiculously bad in those shorts.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears to win and Captain Shawn '2-0 over MJF' Dean to replace him at DoN.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> MJF forgot the keys?
> 
> Aw sunuvabeech!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Always hated spitting bits


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe a throwback to Wardlow "forgetting" MJF's ring at Revolution.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Steel cage match....

AEW...

No blood?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wardlow missed that Senton


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I wouldn’t want to be the person in Vegas who has to keep Eddie from the buffet and Jericho from the bar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

A DQ in a cage match is beyond stupid


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wardlow's presentation since a little after the pay-per-view has been outstanding.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

These rules in this cage match make absolutely zero sense


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Enjoying this, next CM Punk and Hangman, starting hot.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF sold the chair shot perfectly


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Wardlow has balls of steel


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cage matches that end only by pin fall or submission make no sense. You leave the cage, you win


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Goodnight Max 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG unprotected chairshot. Better not do that when TBS guy is there


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Cage matches that end only by pin fall or submission make no sense


Agree these rules make zero sense


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

They better have MJF win at the PPV and continue this MJF will get nuclear heat if he wins


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Murder him Wardlow!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

RIP Maxwell


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Fantastic camera angle on that.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

WARDTISTA


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fantastic opener


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Wardlow needs a better finisher.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Cage matches that end only by pin fall or submission make no sense. You leave the cage, you win


So Hell in a Cell doesn't make sense?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears has deserved those powerbombs for months.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was a hard chair shot damn!



Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Fantastic stuff, MJF's selling was absolutely hilarious


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP to that security guy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DESTROY THEM WARDLOW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great fucking start.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Loved the opener.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shawn Spears escaped the cage, why didnt MJF just call the match there? 😂


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

redban said:


> Cage matches that end only by pin fall or submission make no sense. You leave the cage, you win


What?

There's nothing stupider than having to _escape_ a cage to win.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wardlow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Great fucking start.


Agree, fantastic opener


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man that was great lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AY YO IS THAT SKINNY DUDE STUCK BETWEEN THE RING AND THE CAGE?! 😱*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

very well booked was a bit worried they were gonna punk Wardlow around for a bit


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

WARDLOW IS A STAR!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> very well booked was a bit worried they were gonna punk Wardlow around for a bit


I need to see some Hayter in my life


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if Max steals a win at the PPV by introducing new muscle or something.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> I wonder if Max steals a win at the PPV by introducing new muscle or something.


Let's hope not. Wardlow needs this win


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> I wonder if Max steals a win at the PPV by introducing new muscle or something.


AEW have done and do many silly things. Putting MJF over Wardlow would be one of their most stupid.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow is just an absolute fucking star. He has IT about as much as any powerhouse style wrestler ever has. Just oozes x-factor.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow is definitely gonna be a main event babyface


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great opener and this feud has been great. Lowkey the best storyline in AEW’s history.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wardlow is a fucking star.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Let's hope not. Wardlow needs this win


Nah id have MJF win and then Wardlow win at the next PPV


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That guy is dead lmao

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Rocket strapped


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Tony Khan's masterpiece is Wardlow's character arc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *AY YO IS THAT SKINNY DUDE STUCK BETWEEN THE RING AND THE CAGE?! 😱*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529616865219301381


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Wonder if people will give Tony his props for the Wardlow build.
I guess this doesn't serve certain narratives.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529616865219301381


Reminds me of this:










Classic


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Nah id have MJF win and then Wardlow win at the next PPV


They are making Wardlow kind of boring not having him get beat by MJF.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just started watching, what did i miss?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This was awesome but I hope this guy's alright


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

WOW. That may have been the best opening segment in the history of Dynamite. THIS is how you do a show.

If Tony doesn't get the world title involved in MJF/Wardlow somehow, he seriously needs to relinquish booking duties. The match is unfortunately going to happen too soon, but there's a lot of mileage left out of this feud if they book it that way. It almost makes wish for Wardlow to lose because if he wins, what's the next step for him? Where does the tension come from?

Either way, Page needs to drop that title to Punk. MJF needs to win it in Chicago. Then MJF eventually needs to drop it to Wardlow. AEW history and the crowd have never been clearer.

Wardlow's story>>>>>Page's.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

kyledriver said:


> That guy is dead lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


MJF selling the chair shot was absolutely hilarious too


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Let's hope not. Wardlow needs this win


They could draw it out. Punk and MJF had a second match after all. This storyline is strong enough to continue if they avoid another MJF's trials of doom format.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think it would have been a better visual, instead of using Remsburg, if Wardlow dragged MJF to the middle of the ring and while he was pinning Spears that he grabbed MJF and counted himself


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529617445752807424


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Magic Matt is the GOAT


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cool! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE!


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

I always wonder why AEW shoot their load at the start of the show

This would have been a perfect way to end the show...now it's downhill from here


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What will the Turner Execs think of knives, chairshots to the head, and fireballs being on their programming?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂 Jericho cracks me the hell up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's abs are getting even better. Wizardry at work.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cameraman is high. Da fuck was that blurry shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jerichos wizard thing is kinda dumb lol...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Rocket strapped


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This is great.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So you lay your hands on an official you're in big trouble, but you can freely go around throwing fire in random peoples faces and burning them without consequences, ok.....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So we're using fireballs on random staffers now. Jesus


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> What will the Turner Execs think of knives, chairshots to the head, and fireballs being on their programming?


I think it was a comb that looked like a knife


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Wardlow is amazing and looked like a star


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Wow, AEW has been around for 3 years already? Time flies


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Businessman said:


> I always wonder why AEW shoot their load at the start of the show
> 
> This would have been a perfect way to end the show...now it's downhill from here



NBA game starting at 8:30PM so they are trying to keep the fans on this channel as long as possible. It's hard to get back viewership once you lose them to more popular programming.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> What will the Turner Execs think of knives, chairshots to the head, and fireballs being on their programming?


You'd hope the Turner Execs were over the age of 10 and understand what pro wrestling is.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No gun control shirt tonight Punk? Cmon lean into it baby


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Right into Punk/Hangman wow


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529618264661319687


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk going full George Carlin with the beard and haircut


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Thankfully Punk isn't wearing another political shirt, keep that stuff off wrestling from here on out


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least AEW is creative with how they promote their match cards! Better than generic png render guys just standing there smiling 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they do all their big shit with the main eventers early and close with mdicarders? At this point Punk and Hangman are technically midcarders, they never close.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

#MUTANTSRIGHTS


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529618356210487297


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

MJF and Wardlow made it a instant not going to watch the PPV to now I can't wait to stream it lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#TeamPunk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CM Punk being back is still surreal to me even this far into it. Been loving his run.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Punk should dye his beard idk how I feel about the gray


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

You've done each others finisher not the best build


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Punk getting boos


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do they do all their big shit with the main eventers early and close with mdicarders? At this point Punk and Hangman are technically midcarders, they never close.


Who cares means I don't have to watch the second hour most of the time lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Punk is a pseudo intellectual moron and Hangman is the better wrestler, but Hangman has failed as Champion.

Let's put it on Punk and move on.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This should have been the segment they went off the air with not just jammed in the middle


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Punk should dye his beard idk how I feel about the gray


Yeah its not a good look, facially he doesn't look that old, so the gray beard looks a bit odd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do they do all their big shit with the main eventers early and close with mdicarders? At this point Punk and Hangman are technically midcarders, they never close.


Yeah it's very weird


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> This should have been the segment they went off the air with not just jammed in the middle


Hangman's been what Punk was as WWE champion, a midcard champion whos not really THE guy.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gotta hand it to Tony, these first 30 min have been fucking great.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529618356210487297


I mean, that picture literally looks like it was taken to the show even starting?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Punk going full George Carlin with the beard and haircut











Absolute legend and still missed. Met him once. Very kind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman is out-Alphaing Punk here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHOCKED that TONY has not been told to leave like a little bitch LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I don't believe Hangman at all. His promos suck ass.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Crowd ruining Page promo with the chants. STFUUU


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

When Hangman shows emotion and some passion and some energy — the guy is great. Why do we see this once every 3 months ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

PavelGaborik said:


> I mean, that picture literally looks like it was taken to the show even starting?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529619477654081536


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony looks disturbed


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Hangman's been what Punk was as WWE champion, a midcard champion whos not really THE guy.


Lol no.

Punk drew massive reactions, Hangman on his best day since dropping the "badass beer drinking cowboy" gimmick(for whatever stupid reason) has drawn lukewarm reactions at best.

Dude has flopped horrifically.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Let’s hear Hangman Page shoot. It’ll be better than anything else he can come up with


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Gotta hand it to Tony, these first 30 min have been fucking great.


Well its usually how it goes, great first hour where all the big stars are used, then they shit the bed in the 2nd hour with the lame midcarders and women.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hangman is boring me to death just like Styles.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> When Hangman shows emotion and some passion and some energy — the guy is great. Why do we see this once every 3 months ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a very contrived segment


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Hangman. One of his best so far.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman 😍


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hangman is just a better chaser than champion I think


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh now Punk is the outsider the REAL AEW boys don't want around lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol no.
> 
> Punk drew massive reactions, Hangman on his best day since dropping the "badass beer drinking cowboy" gimmick(for whatever stupid reason) has drawn lukewarm reactions at best.
> 
> Dude has flopped horrifically.


Well i just meant how WWE never viewed Punk as THE guy, just like AEW doesn't view Hangman as THE guy.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Boreman Page is on a way lower tier on the mic than Punk.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

"You're talking in circles" lmfaooooo


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hangman is boring me to death just like Styles.


Me too. It’s his delivery. He always sounds like he’s speaking from a script


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Punk is a pseudo intellectual moron and Hangman is the better wrestler, but Hangman has failed as Champion.
> 
> Let's put it on Punk and move on.


This. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman's got the inside scoop, Punk's going to reveal himself as a WWE mole and threaten to take the belt to Stamford.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit Hangman


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i'm with Punk, i don't get why Hangman is so heated with Punk, he's not done nothing personally to him to piss him off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a stupid fucking promo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Punk is the babyface in this storyline for me.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The hate Hangman is getting is this thread is a bit overboard and thats saying a lot coming from me lol. I thought he did great here!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529620867961036802


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"I chopped down those trees!"

No you didn't


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Sasha Banks! She has green hair now 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Excellent segment as a whole. Page cut a great promo but is playing checkers while Punk is playing chess. It's not the greatest world title feud, but that segment elevated it to at least being Page's best as champ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> The hate Hangman is getting is this thread is a bit overboard and thats saying a lot coming from me lol. I thought he did great here!


He's had a meh run when it comes to storylines and when you're having a contrived terrible story with Punk that's saying something.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He gave him his hand, though it was closed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i'm with Punk, i don't get why Hangman is so heated with Punk, he's not done nothing personally to him to piss him off.


I got the vibe that Hangman doesn't like these ex-WWE guys walking into the house the Elite built. MJF had also been saying some similar stuff in the press.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m pulling for Hangman on Sunday


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rey Mysterio on commentary 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That segment was a little rough. Also I don't think Hangman likes Punk irl. I hope Page wins


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was incredible from both guys. Hangman brought it tonight!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Enjoyed that segment. One of Pages better promos. Punks always great (loved the touch of not taking the mic from Tony).


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

What the fuck are you lot watching?

Hangman was on fire in that promo. Smashed it and even got the crowd on his side.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Loved this interview. Felt off the cuff, I was just waiting for these two to best the shit out of each other.

I genuinely have no idea who's gonna win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> This is a stupid fucking promo


Agreed, Hangman was doing the thing where wrestlers think if they yell its a good passionate promo, and it didn't make sense why Hangman was so riled up and angry like Punk is a despicable heel whos done heinous things to him. Punk even had to say " i don't get why you're taking this so personally".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bathroom and snack break time. Here comes Jericho and the circus to waste 15 minutes of television time. *


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Where has THAT Page been all reign long!?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho borrowed some pants from Disco Inferno's closet


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh now Punk is the outsider the REAL AEW boys don't want around lol.


I kind of wonder if that was a shoot, I really wonder if Hangman doesn't like Punk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I got the vibe that Hangman doesn't like these ex-WWE guys walking into the house the Elite built. MJF had also been saying some similar stuff in the press.


But Punk hates WWE more than anyone on their roster


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Jeeeeeeeeeeon Moxlaaaaaaay🤪" 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> What the fuck are you lot watching?
> 
> Hangman was on fire in that promo. Smashed it and even got the crowd on his side.


No he wasn't he was just blabbering


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm simping for JAS.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Magic Matt is the goat


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> No he wasn't he was just blabbering


Hangman was fine, Punk was terrible


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts is kind of burying Moxley talking stupid like that 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Anna Jay has potential. She’s gorgeous and fairly athletic. They could’ve built to something a bit more than just a week and a half program. If nothing else, just to get people believing that she may have a shot.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I hope there’s more to what Hangman was accusing Punk of. Don’t tease that you have some tea to spill and then only speak in vague terms

Punk is _real _good at fucking with people though. 

Decent segment but the whole feud could and should have been built better. I think it's time to give the ball to Punk as world champion and see what he can bring to the table though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mox/Kingston>>>>>Mox/Bryan....Not even close to me tbh


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Good to see Eddie and Mox back together


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hip hop jobbers 🤮


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Mox/Kingston>>>>>Mox/Bryan....Not even close to me tbh


Agree, BCC is not very good


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats just the Street Profits 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This stable is the fucking shits, Moxley and Bryan are being absolutely wasted.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is his beard gray or am I high?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This should be a squash, private party sucks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Agree, BCC is not very good


Renee Young likes BCC 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Agree, BCC is not very good


Legit killed all of Bryans momentum. Now he's just a background character smh


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I hope there’s more to what Hangman was accusing Punk of. Don’t tease that you have some tea to spill and then only speak in vague terms
> 
> Punk is _real _good at fucking with people though.
> 
> Decent segment but the whole feud could and should have been built better. I think it's time to give the ball to Punk as world champion and see what he can bring to the table though.


Exactly. I thought we were going to get a shoot style authentic promo from Page, then he wussed out. I didn’t like it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is his beard gray or am I high?


Who's beard?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Legit killed all of Bryans momentum. Now he's just a background character smh


Yuta can kick rocks too


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dean Ambrose and Kevin Owens vs Street Profits 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> Where has THAT Page been all reign long!?


He was similar when he got in Adam Cole's face before their second title match. "Look at me when I'm talking to you'. He's been getting more domineering with each defense. If people watched his reign all in one montage, they'd see his character development. On the busy AEW programming, it's easy to forget he details though as weeks can go by without progress. Hangman is setting himself up well character-wise for the future even if he loses the belt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Agreed, Hangman was doing the thing where wrestlers think if they yell its a good passionate promo, and it didn't make sense why Hangman was so riled up and angry like Punk is a despicable heel whos done heinous things to him. Punk even had to say " i don't get why you're taking this so personally".


That Bray Wyatt shit. Sound wise it sounded good. But the substance was not there. Then Punk with the whole I gave the blue print. Shut up the both of you lol.

Luckily the match will be good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The real fight is at the commentary table.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Eddie looks like he's dropped some weight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eddie legit looks like some dude who just got off the couch after eating Cheetos and playing xbox.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Page has people in this thread thinking that Punk is genuinely not liked backstage.
If you wonder if that was a good promo, that's the answer right there.

Well done by both.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I always knew jericho was a flamer.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is his beard gray or am I high?


I think he bleached it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Agreed, Hangman was doing the thing where wrestlers think if they yell its a good passionate promo, and it didn't make sense why Hangman was so riled up and angry like Punk is a despicable heel whos done heinous things to him. Punk even had to say " i don't get why you're taking this so personally".


Hangman was on fire, Punk was trash


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Jericho borrowed some pants from Disco Inferno's closet


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Small crowd tonight but then again, they’re in Vegas for three shows in a row.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I think he bleached it



Whys he trying to look 50 years old?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


^ Kevin Owens is All Elite 😂


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Eddie’s gear is much better than the singlet thing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Hangman was on fire, Punk was trash


Cause he yelled really loud? what he was saying made no sense.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Eddie is such a bad worker. That chair spot was awful. Faker than Maryse's tits.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause he yelled really loud? what he was saying made no sense.


Hangman looks like Dolph Ziggler, but does he squeal like Dolph Ziggler? Maybe 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Private Party getting lot of offense tonight


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This idiot Mike Knox? Where's Mike Knox?! 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear it looks so ridiculous, guys like Moxley and Bryan having to have competitive matches with lower micarders cause they're a tag team, they're so far above everyone in the tag division it just looks stupid. They should be fighting for the AEW title or in a big main event program not wrestling Private Party.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, that was an incredible SSP.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Punk is a master at making you feel something. I feel cheated that I didn’t watch him during his prime.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess the "tag" part of tag team doesn't exist.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Just wear the shirt every week Eddie.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These fake punches are rediculous 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Man those elbows by Jericho looked so fake lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They do a fuck ton of post match fights lol.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

JR calling out the ref ignoring the rules.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Aubrey wrestling Jericho 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Aubrey breaking shit up lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is great, Aubrey is so annoying btw


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Audrey is so fucking annoying. She doesnt need to be pushing back Jericho it looks so stupid


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

It's a brawl and Bryan use elbow strikes 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Punk is a master at making you feel something. I feel cheated that I didn’t watch him during his prime.


For a low low price of $5.99 you can go back and see those prime Punk years


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Really looking forward to this match on Sunday.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can Aubrey kick rocks already ?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Regal makes the best faces 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Take that stupid Rey Mysterio mask off, Excalibur! 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This show has been fire


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'll never get tired of the Jericho/Aubrey interactions tbh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does any match in AEW ever end without a brawl breaking out afterwards? always gotta have an afterbirth.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Whoanma said:


>


I really can't stand her


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> The real fight is at the buffet table.


Edited


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I am enjoying how every segment is a hard sell for the PPV


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Does any match in AEW ever end without a brawl breaking out afterwards? always gotta have an afterbirth.


Do you always complain about everything? Why even watch?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Can Aubrey kick rocks already ?


Yep, Aubrey can totally kick The Rock's ass 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I like the format tonight. They’re put all the flashy stuff in the first hour.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hour one seems to be heavy build for the top PPV matches. There must be a reason they load the first hour so often - may be it's in the analytics or a request from Warner.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Hour one seems to be heavy build for the top PPV matches. There must be a reason they load the first hour so often - may be it's in the analytics or a request from Warner.


this first hour has been on fire


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I like the format tonight. They’re put all the flashy stuff in the first hour.


So we can all tune out in the second hour? that's not how you book a show


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Production Truck working hard tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You can just tell Regal despises Excalibur wearing that mask at the booth, which is why he just calls him "Man in the mask" and doesn't ever respect him enough to use his name.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I am enjoying how every segment is a hard sell for the PPV


Right? Noticed this too.
Hope they do a good number on this. Could it outsell All Out? Gonna be tough but this is their best card to date imo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Do you always complain about everything? Why even watch ?


To get your panties in a bunch pal.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> You can just tell Regal despises Excalibur wearing that mask at the booth, which is why he just calls him "Man in the mask" and doesn't ever respect him enough to use his name.


Excalibur uses a mask cause he's ashamed to show his face.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox to challenge the Punk/Hangman winner?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> You can just tell Regal despises Excalibur wearing that mask at the booth, which is why he just calls him "Man in the mask" and doesn't ever respect him enough to use his name.


Just like I despise you complaining about everything 🤡


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> So we can all tune out in the second hour? that's not how you book a show


Toni Storm is nothing to look forward to 🤮


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> To get your panties in a bunch pal.


🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Screw the Owen Hart tournament, its just a carcass that never wrestled for AEW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Just like I despise you complaining about everything 🤡


Keep on


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Has it been explained why they’re called Ropongi Vice ? Or why Romero wears an eye patch ?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Roppongi Vice


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Good show so far, but there are some outstanding questions. How come Jericho did not get suspended when he threw a "fireball" at a staff member? Why does Hangman hate Punk so much?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

These guys are a tag team?? 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Keep on


One thing we can complain about though is AEW showcasing trash ROH


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The first half hour was to me the best AEW has done all year. 

MJF/Wardlow as a match and a segment was perfect, from Wardlow breaking the cuffs and looking like a man possessed, to Spears looking like the dumbest goofy heel, and MJF's starfish selling of the chair shot. Also watching the geek guards go one at a time to try and stop Wardlow was awesome. 

Punk/Hangman was a great segment which told the simple story that Punk has Hangman shook. Hangman's promo had great intensity, but he clearly was bothered by Punk repeating that he respects him, and Hangman punching Punk at the end was perfect given what he just said he wouldn't do. Loved it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Mox to challenge the Punk/Hangman winner?
> 
> View attachment 123148


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why does FTR come out to circus music? 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

deadcool said:


> Good show so far, but there are some outstanding questions. How come Jericho did not get suspended when he threw a "fireball" at a staff member? Why does Hangman hate Punk so much?


Because Punk is a spineless coward


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ropongi Vice, this outlaw New Japan shit, get it off the show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly the ROH ring announcer is better than the AEW guy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Such a big fan of Rocky Romero and happy to see him get on US TV a bit. He has a gatekeeper type role in NJPW, where he's part of Okada's group.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how the ref gave zero fucks and just yeeted Romero's ring jacket out of the ring onto the floor


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

FTR finally coming out of the face tunnel.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Who's the small guy. Is that Chavo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Honestly the ROH ring announcer is better than the AEW guy


Heeeeee use to be a dubba ya dubba ya eeeeeeeeeeeee guyeeeee 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts talks like WrestlingNewsNow 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> One thing we can complain about though is AEW showcasing trash ROH


Agreed


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Who's the small guy. Is that Chavo.


Yeah, its Chavo 😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Honestly the ROH ring announcer is better than the AEW guy


He can wrestle too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Where's Chuck is he injured?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SO cool to have Caprice Coleman guesting on commentary.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its The Revival vs Trent Baretta and Chavo with Bobby Lashley as ref 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats left on the show? anything worth staying for cause Punk, Hangman and MJF and Wardlow are done which is mostly what i care about.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> SO cool to have Caprice Coleman guesting on commentary.


Ewe Cole man!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Caprice Micheal Coleman sucks 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yeah, its Chavo 😂


Where's Pepe?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats left on the show? anything worth staying for cause Punk, Hangman and MJF and Wardlow are done which is mostly what i care about.


Don't think so


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Where's Pepe?


Uh i dont know 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Coked up Tony, in creative.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well, I am out. That first hour was all that I cared about, the rest of the card looks terrible, zero interest in watching Joe vs KOR or Ruby Soho


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Interesting Miro return tease.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> He was similar when he got in Adam Cole's face before their second title match. "Look at me when I'm talking to you'. He's been getting more domineering with each defense. If people watched his reign all in one montage, they'd see his character development. On the busy AEW programming, it's easy to forget he details though as weeks can go by without progress. Hangman is setting himself up well character-wise for the future even if he loses the belt.


One good TV segment every 3 months is not enough. That’s the point.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hope Joe wins. I couldn’t care less for O’Reilly vs Cole.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I love how Dax just destroy Trent and then Trent does a reversal as if nothing had happened.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> For a low low price of $5.99 you can go back and see those prime Punk years


I’ll buy myself a razor blade for cheaper and slit my wrists, thank you very much. Fuck putting money in that motherfucker’s pocket.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dax Hardwood looks like Mario from that old Mario movie 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Creative match but no one literally sold.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Rhyno charging the ring! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rocky is the experienced, smooth professional AEW really needed early on for the undercard when they has to sign some very botchy Indy guys. But AEW and New Japan were on bad terms then so there was no chance.

HOLY SHIT, THE UNITED EMPIRE.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol no DQs in AEW….but there are in ROH


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Who is this! Who is this!

Is that what they're chanting?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I know Cobb was always kind of Chubby, but I definitely remember him being more muscular and nowhere near this fat. 

Hopefully he's still as good in the ring


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT, IT'S THE UNITED EMPIRE (with Jeff Cobb and Great O-Khan here)!!!!


GET WILL OSPREAY IN HERE RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who are these people??????


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Waiting for Cobb vs. Joe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*A match featuring a tag team that no one outside of the basement knows that went entirely too long, just to be ruined by an obscure Japanese tag team.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Finally some building for the Supershow


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was somehow the most AEW and WWE finish at the same time


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Rhyno and Lord Tensei 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

O Khan and Cobb rule.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I will always mark for Jeff Cobb.

Loved him in Lucha Underground.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That’s def a big teaser for Forbidden Door


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

WTF is this. 😂 

Hey isn't the green guy the guy that fought Mox for the World title?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Starting the building to the supershow


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> HOLY SHIT, IT'S THE UNITED EMPIRE (with Jeff Cobb and Great O-Khan here)!!!!
> 
> 
> GET WILL OSPREAY IN HERE RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like this could be the first Forbidden Door match? Cobb is awesome.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Not so Great Khan.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Awesome some build to Forbidden door


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well there was build to the Forbidden Door show. 

Love me some Great O' Khan and Jeff Cobb.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

kyledriver said:


> Who is this! Who is this!
> 
> Is that what they're chanting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Jeff Cobb is the big fella with the green singlet, and Great O-Khan is the bald one with the beard


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cobb was so good as Matanza


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Delete? Thats just stupid 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Didn’t do drugs…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shut up Fatt Jannetty Hardy! Let Jeff do the talking!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Matt’s doing the same promo he did on BTE, but on BTE it was way better


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> Cobb was so good as Matanza


Yes, glad someone else agrees.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ELITE vs. DELETE lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR is definitely taking those NJPW tag titles


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This is the most I’ve like Matt Hardy since he’s been in AEW.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fatt Hardy kind of looks like Baron Corbin 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hardy cosplayers LMAO Matt went there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Yes, glad someone else agrees.


Man was just destroying fuckers lol

Lucha Underground was such a fun thing for a while.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Let's go Hardy Boyz


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> ELITE vs. DELETE lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cobb is a stud, albeit he definitely got super fat.

Great O'khan is pretty medicore if I'm being generous.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

That was a fucking good hour of PPV go-home show television.

Wardlow/MJF, Punk/Hangman, Mox/Kingston, FTR and Jeff Cobb.

It's probably all down hill from here, folks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes, Cobb was Jericho's assassin against Moxley in 2020. AEW wanted to sign him but he chose New Japan and has improved a lot as a worker. He's a former Olympian in amateur wrestling.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

"We were better than you as babies"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man this show is on fire


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I find it funny that this Hardys v Bucks story is following Cornette's pitch almost to a tee.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Is Joe main eventing?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Those where the first Japan guys I took serious! That was cool!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Man was just destroying fuckers lol
> 
> Lucha Underground was such a fun thing for a while.


Season 1 was fucking wild.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I imagine we get Hobbs vs. Lee vs. Luchasaurus on Rampage?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly I want to see Christian beat the shit out of Jungle Boy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy looks like he's naked 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I just hope Tarzan isn't winning.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Season 1 was fucking wild.


Yeah they had everything on point


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus vs Ricky Starks and Kofi Kingston 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lord Tensai and Rhyno 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Britt vs Toni to main event the show?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope Jurassic Express lose soon so that Jungle Boy can get back in singles matches


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What did Starks say to the fan lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BTW, Great-O-Khan recently saved a teenage girl from being kidnapped by a drunken guy at a train station in Japan. He's become a bit of a real life hero for that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

"you missed him"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Ricky Starks always drenched in oil? He's like all slimy! 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Is Joe main eventing?


Joe vs. Joke.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> BTW, Great-O-Khan recently saved a teenage girl from being kidnapped by a drunken guy at a train station in Japan. He's become a bit of a real life hero for that.


Always good to hear wrestlers doing good in the world vs the wildness they usually make the news for


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Aew hasn’t been to California before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> BTW, Great-O-Khan recently saved a teenage girl from being kidnapped by a drunken guy at a train station in Japan. He's become a bit of a real life hero for that.


Based O-Khan


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yo what did Starks just say to the person in the crowd? Lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww Ricky Starks just humped Jungle Boy's face 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ricky Starks is a sports entertainer


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Piss break match. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Yo what did Starks just say to the person in the crowd? Lol


Looks like he ripped him a new one [emoji23]


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Sasha Banks in that McDonald's commercial 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

These three actually have good chemistry with eachother.

It's a shame that the tag title match at Double or Nothing hasn't really got any story and is basically a copy of the last PPV with it being a three way for the tag titles, but at least we may actually get a really really good match out of it. I hope Team Taz take the belts.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ricky Starks always comes across like a star. Visually and with the way he sounds. Feels like he’s hardly ever on Dynamite. Glad to see him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> Piss break match. 🤷‍♂️


Thats the Toni Storm match! Its so bad that even Britt cant make it a must watch 💀


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know if you remember last years Go-home Dynamite show before DoN, it was freaking horrendous and it had an awful rating. Tonight's show is being so much better.

Look at last year's card:




__





AEW Dynamite #86 - Friday Night Dynamite « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I feel like the heavies in a triple threat match would be more of a heater than this for Sunday. Hopefully they run that on Rampage.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These no sells suck! Learn how to wrestle professionally stupid idiots!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aubrey Edwards Wrestling.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ProjectGargano said:


> I don't know if you remember last years Go-home Dynamite show before DoN, it was freaking horrendous and it had an awful rating. Tonight's show is being so much better.
> 
> Look at last year's card:
> 
> ...


Damn. I didn't watch it, but sounds brutal.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Stark is the GOAT. Give him all the money.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jungle Boy outta nowhere


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great match. 3 way tag will be very good Sunday.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Swerve does a lot of unique stuff.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That was a waste of time.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Match feels like early AEW. Which is a good thing.

Highly entertaining and very athletic. Starks should be doing a lot more (Hopefully a tag champion by the end of the weekend), I really like Swerve and Jungle Boy brings it everytime he's involved.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Not a bad match, I wiuld have cut a minute or two out of it.

Btw, here comes Keith Lee now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a great match!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here come the big boys.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Big E attacks Kofi Kingston after the match 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

For a second I thought they wouldn't have a post match fight lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Too much disrespect towards Starks in AEW.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm fine with Swerve winning.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LETS GO SWERVE!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


^Seth sent that in Becky Lynch's dms 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> Too much disrespect towards Starks in AEW.


They will win the title i think at DoN


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Keith Lee trying to kill everyone


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Always glad to see Keith Lee.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Not Shrekspeare damn it.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lets all just stand in the ring and turn around and watch Lee walk down the ramp. 

ffs


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lee is looking old and reckless. Lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Keith Lee is worth every penny if he does that crazy shit.

Like a Boulder going over the top rope


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks has beaten Jungle Boy and Swerve in singles matches so was due a loss there.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

And by that he means Desintation America title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That Keith Lee dive is about to be on AEW botches.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can we get the TNT title off of Scorpio and away from Sammy


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

They're really treating Keith like a big deal again. Always gets his entrance and they make sure to focus on him.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW has enough legitimate hosses to have a real main event scene. There is no reason for Hangman Page and Adam Cole to be in the main event at this point.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa's theme sounds like a guy barfing her name 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fine as hell


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mickie Jamies wannabe 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

The TNT title needs a huuuuuuuge reset.

The fact they're giving Sky his own personalised belt though tells me he'll be having it for a while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That Keith Lee dive is about to be on AEW botches.*


Sasha is about to be on AEW botches on a weekly basis too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Prosper's girl looking good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 123152


Who's that? Rosemary? 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh no tony don’t give the girls the mic again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Please, for the Love of God, don't make this a 10-minute promo segment.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thunder Rosa got to finish a promo good shit


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So uh Tony did ya look at the quarters from last week letting these chicks talk again?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Thunder Rosa is a cowboy. She betrayed her hispanic origins. How dare you.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice little promo from Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Imma cut a serious promo with a ridiculous hat on.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Rosa is great in the ring but Bayley/Natalya esque on the mic...just stop talking


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm impressed that didn't have an attack from behind by Serena.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Imma cut a serious promo with a ridiculous hat on.


Cowboy shit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why they play her music off-cue. Get it together production team!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rosa and Page are gonna ride off in the sunset without their titles this Sunday. Damn, I forgot Rosa could cut a promo.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Good promo considering previous ones. She was caught off by the music, she should have continued.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Please, for the Love of God, don't make this a 10-minute promo segment.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was the best promo of this feud. Although, I think it was weird to make this whole feud about promos LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'm impressed that didn't have an attack from behind by Serena.


Super surprised lol

Her back was hella open for a forearm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol Tony Khan cut Thunder Rosa off early and I don't blame him one bit 😂 *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thunder Rosa brought it, she’s over AF in Vegas


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Rosa is great in the ring but Bayley/Natalya esque on the mic...just stop talking


At some point it’s the booker issue. He knows these girls can’t talk


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> Thunder Rosa is a cowboy. She betrayed her hispanic origins. How dare you.


eh what???? Cowboy culture comes from Spain and was brought over across latin America including Mexico, Argentina, and Brazil.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

9 30 time for the womens match!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Whoanma said:


>


I love you 😂😂😂😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> Good promo considering previous ones. She was caught off by the music, she should have continued.


They should get rid of that music, it sounds like a Pokemon named Thunder Rosa barfing her name 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So ready for Thor


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, it's just about 9:30.....TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So Joe and Kyle are main event


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They should get rid of that music, it sounds like a Pokemon named Thunder Rosa barfing her name 😂


I don't like it either. Seems fans do though? Not sure.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ockap said:


> eh what???? Cowboy culture comes from Spain and was brought over across latin America including Mexico, Argentina, and Brazil.


How dare you taking that seriously!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, it's just about 9:30.....TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH.


And coincidentally time to check the Heat/Celtics game


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> So Joe and Kyle are main event


Glad i stopped watching, their second hours always fall off of a cliff


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Prosper's girl looking good.


*Until she opens her mouth.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

She said SHIT!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> I'm impressed that didn't have an attack from behind by Serena.


Instead of a beat down interruption. She got interrupted by her own music.

_#Creative_


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

To Joe tonight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ruby Soho heel turn?


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ruby needs to get off TV


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Please put Statlander over Soho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt's hot ass is next


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Now that's proper musc


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Statlander avenging her losses to Ruby and Britt would be the most effective finale to the women's tournament.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tuning out early tonight, screw the Owen Hart tournament!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Be a Hayter!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Britt is so yesterday news.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Tuning out early tonight, screw the Owen Hart tournament!


That Owen Tournament is a bit of an insult to what Owen likely would have wanted.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let's go, Toni!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Statlander avenging her losses to Ruby and Britt would be the most effective finale to the women's tournament.


Have Jamie help Britt win this one then yeah Britt vs Statlander in the final!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m conflicted. Can’t they both lose?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Can't really call the winner of this match. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope it's canon that Toni's thighs are too thick to kip up out of the headscissors


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> That Owen Tournament is a bit of an insult to what Owen likely would have wanted.


Owen looking down from Heaven on this wants his legacy to be remembered in the Hall of Fame, not a pointless tournament in a promotion he never wrestled for!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni's slimmed down a little. Loss some of that thickness.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Title or no title, Britt Baker is still the Champion of this Division and the Queen of AEW. *


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Toni > both Tonys


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Toni's slimmed down a little. Loss some of that thickness.


Didn't Vince remove Toni Storm from TV and tell her to lose weight?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Didn't Vince remove Toni Storm from TV and tell her to lose weight?


Probably. Some girls just look better thick. Some look better leaner, depends on the girl.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Didn't Vince remove Toni Storm from TV and tell her to lose weight?


I've heard a couple people hear pass that around as fact but I've never heard one reputable person report anything like that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Toni has looked good since arriving and I'm a pretty harsh critic of the women's division.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Later tonight, the almighty BayBay.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Probably. Some girls just look better thick. Some look better leaner, depends on the girl.


WWE seems like a miserable place to work if you're a woman. 

She's definitely looked better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529636878399447041


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> I think Toni has looked good since arriving and I'm a pretty harsh critic of the women's division.


I would lean towards agreeing with this.

I thought Storm/Hayter was probably the best women's match of the year for AEW (Unless I am missing something really obvious?) and felt like it should be the blueprint to what women's matches _should _be in AEW which was pretty hard hitting and physical.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa getting rid of the clown make up is actually kind of cool, she is at least better than stupid Toni Storm I guess!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Britt concussion from that butt bang


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Toni Storm is gonna destroy Adam Cole and make Britt cry


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529632842157899777


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I wanna smash Britt Baker and the fact that her boyfriend is 80 lbs makes her feel more attainable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> WWE seems like a miserable place to work if you're a woman.
> 
> She's definitely looked better.


She lost a little thickness


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Even Ruby Soho is better than Toni Storm and thats just a Riott jobber! 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Toni bust her nose on her own german suplex?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529632842157899777


Perhaps the worst offense right now in AEW is definitely the booking. It's pretty awful.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hate that Storm lost.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Even Ruby Soho is better than Toni Storm and thats just a Riott jobber! 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Britt !


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

No. Even Cassie Lee is better than Toni Storm! Yep even her! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Toni. Her nose is busted up.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Did Toni bust her nose on her own german suplex?


Ruby busted hers on a dropkick


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW originals knocking out the WWE refugees in the semis.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Joe-Kyle should get plenty of time


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ruby soho gonna win the tournament?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YESSS!!!!!!*


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Bryan vs. Sydal should be good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Statlander beating Britt in the finals is the way to go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn it. I was hoping Hayter would cost Britt the match.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jamie Hayter in those white shorts was nothing short of yummy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The moving graphics is nice!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was kinda shocking Stat better win it all now then


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Fair play to Toni for keeping up with a busted nose. I don't think people realize how tough that is. Your breathing is fucked.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Soho vs Stalander, the match nobody asked for


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Ruby soho gonna win the tournament?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I really hope Samoa Joe and Kris Statlander win the tournament.

Fuck Adam Cole, his lackey and his girlfriend.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They are really milking Owen.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GOOD! Hopefully Toni Storm quits AEW after getting buried by Britt just like she did after getting buried by Charlotte! Smash another cake in that jobber's face! 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How many matches is that for DON? 10? 11?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Weird finish. Pretty whack in all honesty. I haven't really got any issues with who won. I would have taken either of Storm or Baker in the final, as long as Statlander goes over.

Baker seems to have regressed in the ring since losing her belt though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just the fact that Toni Storm is even worse than Cassie Lee, thats pretty bad 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate seeing Toni lose, but i prefer Britt right now.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *YESSS!!!!!!*


She's a bit too over. Toni got barely any support.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I heard Dave saying he thinks Joe will win but I don’t see it. An Owen Hart tribute match wouldn’t seem right being a David/Goliath type match if it’s Cole/Joe. It’s gotta be Cole/Kyle


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


^There's the AEW main eventers right there!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How many matches is that for DON? 10? 11?


10+1 in the pre-show


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So…let’s fucking hope Joe wins otherwise I’ll make sure to have a very long shit break during that Cole match Sunday.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THANK YOU JAMIE HAYTER FOR SAVING THAT MATCH!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Weird finish. Pretty whack in all honesty. I haven't really got any issues with who won. I would have taken either of Storm or Baker in the final, as long as Statlander goes over.
> 
> Baker seems to have regressed in the ring since losing her belt though.


She really fucked up that spot where she rubbed her arm on Toni's eyes. That's where Toni got her nose busted.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Plus Kyle is Canadian. It’ll make sense him winning


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> I heard Dave saying he thinks Joe will win but I don’t see it. An Owen Hart tribute match wouldn’t seem right being a David/Goliath type match if it’s Cole/Joe. It’s gotta be Cole/Kyle


Isn’t Kyle a heel? Heel vs heel finals?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Gotta keep Baker strong brother!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

redban said:


> Ruby soho gonna win the tournament?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker vs Kris Statlander though! 😍


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> So…let’s fucking hope Joe wins otherwise I’ll make sure to have a very long shit break during that Cole match Sunday.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Calling KoR to win the tournament and do a full-on tribute to Owen carrying his Slammy in the months to come. When AEW hits Canada he'll get huge pops there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCK YES. KILL HIM JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Joe's is gonna kill you.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe has to win, right? If not then AEW's booking is worse than i thought.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> Ruby soho gonna win the tournament?


I hope Ruby Soho ends up back to jobbing to Bayley and Sasha every week just like the good ole days 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why didn't WWE have Joe wrestle? Never made any sense to me. He seems pretty fine.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kyle loves cupping


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I would be _shocked _if Samoa Joe won this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you all think, in all honesty that Joe would be on the main roster today in WWE if they didn't let him go?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Joe's taped up arm is a SPOILER. Kyle's going to juji him into a ref stoppage. 😁


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Joe should eat him like a snack


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Joe could just step on him and its over 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I hate the Undisputed f*ckers, can’t help it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kyle went a little crazy with the hickeys. It's distracting


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why didn't WWE have Joe wrestle? Never made any sense to me. He seems pretty fine.


That's the same company that had Macho Man wasted on commentary. They're a bit notorious for forcing good workers taking weird roles.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Eat him and crap, Joe. He's smaller than the crap you usually makes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This promo still applies a year later

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529640256412196865*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why didn't WWE have Joe wrestle? Never made any sense to me. He seems pretty fine.


He kept getting injured


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kyle O'Reilly should be repackaged as a mechanic, give him the O'Reilly auto parts theme 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why didn't WWE have Joe wrestle? Never made any sense to me. He seems pretty fine.


IKR, this guy still had some in his tank. The fucked up not leaving him on the main roster!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It will be kind of funny that Adam Cole jobbed to Kyle on his way out of NXT, and is going to job again at DoN


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> That's the same company that had Macho Man wasted on commentary. They're a bit notorious for forcing good workers taking weird roles.


They did the same with Kurt Hennig and Piper. Then these guys went to WCW and made a lot of money as regular wrestlers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Joe's taped up arm is a SPOILER. Kyle's going to juji him into a ref stoppage. 😁


NO man, i think you are right? FUCKKKKK


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*😍😍😍*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> They did the same with Kurt Hennig and Piper. Then these guys went to WCW and made a lot of money as regular wrestlers.


This. Macho still had time left and he made some good matches in WCW after WWF had no use for him. Piper too!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> It will be kind of funny that Adam Cole jobbed to Kyle on his way out of NXT, and is going to job again at DoN


The irony!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> I hate the Undisputed f*ckers, can’t help it.


I gave them a fair chance, they just arent getting over though 😬


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Someone get these guys gym memberships.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Seriously, who the fuck wants to see Cole vs O’Reilly?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kenny Omega > Adam Cole


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This Owen tournament is booked as if…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously, who the fuck wants to see Cole vs O’Reilly?


Eww! I dont want to see Micheal Cole!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Kyle fucking O'Reilly in the main event. Lmao.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> IKR, this guy still had some in his tank. The fucked up not leaving him on the main roster!


Yea I never thought for a second the guy was finished even though posters kept saying they don't push him cause he's injured, or he cannot be a regular wrestler. They said the same about Sting and he's been acting in AEW. It's a complete disrespect of these guys from the WWE's part.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jedah said:


> Kyle fucking O'Reilly in the main event. Lmao.


Kyle fucking O O O O O'Reilly!!! Auto Parts! 😂


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

KOR is x10 the worker Cole is. This match makes sense, lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kyle has a Bryan Danielson quality. He doesn’t have his mic skilll, but his wrestling is on point


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> This Owen tournament is booked as if…


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

International watchers might not know what I'm talking about, but I can't help but laugh at that commercial for Miro, but it's not _that[_ Miro.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He kept getting injured


He seems fine to me.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously, who the fuck wants to see Cole vs O’Reilly?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kyle Borchetta > Kyle O'Reilly 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kyle O'Shibata


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously, who the fuck wants to see Cole vs O’Reilly?


ROH fan Tony Khan 

That's why AEW is cosplaying


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

[


Jedah said:


> Kyle fucking O'Reilly in the main event. Lmao.


He's a pretty good wrestler, was featured in the main event several times in NXT.

He's not going over here, but he'll put on a good match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kyle O’Shitey.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> ROH fan Tony Khan
> 
> That's why AEW is cosplaying


Uh.. ROH sucks, Beavis.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wolf Mark said:


> ROH fan Tony Khan
> 
> That's why AEW is cosplaying


Okay now I'm actually scared thinking KOR might actually go over here...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bring back Beavis Omega and Don Butt-Head 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Thie is a great match too. Love watching both these guys work, so much intensity


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Still maintain belief that Dax should have been the winner of this tournament.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a proper wrestling match. Logic, selling, psychology. Not sure I would've had it as the show ender, but I like it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't buy someone this petite being able to give Joe an arm submission lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Joe is such a freak athlete to do his stuff


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> He seems fine to me.


Take in account the schedules though


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dont tell me Adam Cole is going to slam Joe like hes Hulk slamming Andre 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank fucking god. We’re getting Joe vs Cole.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shout out to the Owen matches having no after match brawl. Classy individuals


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow that’s surprising. I don’t know if Cole/Joe mesh well with the size difference


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Thank fucking god. We’re getting Joe vs Cole.


But what if Cole wins? 💀


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh wow, my prediction was wrong. Fair play. Great match.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Holy shit, Joe actually won.

That shocked me.

Solid match to be honest. Never really been a fan of O'Reilly but he's put on some good matches throughout the tournament. Joe vs. Cole is a lot bigger and better match though than O'Reilly vs. Cole so right decision has been made.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a good, but disgusting finish with KOR frothing at the mouth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCK YES, JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WINSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Finally a good booking move by Khan.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Please Joe. Kill that little skinny bitch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YES!

Hopefully Joe kills Cole too on Sunday.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YES!!!! Joe vs Cole is definitely the better option


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont want to jinx it, BUT FUCK i hope JOE does NOT get injured for a long time! LOL


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

What a banger of a main event! 👏🙌


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Imagine Adam Cole wins with the super kick after tuning up the band in the corner


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh goddamn. How awful is it that Samoa Joe is going to have to sell for this fucking 160 pound fucking geek.

I don’t even like Joe and find him to be very much “fat Goldberg”, but he should not have to sell for this fucking skinny geek.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


^ Its Joe Gacy! 😂


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Really great go home show. Damn! I'm still not gonna buy it but I'm definitely gonna watch like always

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a pretty DAMN good main event with Kyle O'Reilly vs Samoa Joe here!!

Plus, HELL YES to Adam Cole showing up at the end!! 

We can't have an AEW show on TV without seeing that great talent in Cole


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Please Joe. Kill that little skinny bitch.


How can he be so skinny? Wearing that small jacket.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Take in account the schedules though


I mean the WWE could have wrestlers not being regulars and yet being featured on their TV shows. They did that for Hogan for years.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> FUCK YES, JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WINSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
> 
> Finally a good booking move by Khan.


So he can feed Joe to BayBay BOOM.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Long term story telling …


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Joe has to win. I don’t think AC winning does much for him. But if they are making it so the winner of the Owen gets a title shot, then Punk/Joe would be great


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Joe vs Cole has that MJF vs Wardlow and Punk vs Hanger feel of not having an obvious winner. If I had to guess, I'd go for Cole to win as a reward for losing back to back world title matches.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like a minute since we had a decent main event that wasn't totally rushed. Good showing tonight for Joe and KOR


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Geeee said:


> That was a good, but disgusting finish with KOR frothing at the mouth


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I mean the WWE could have wrestlers not being regulars and yet being featured on their TV shows. They did that for Hogan for years.


You ain't wrong, but yeah Joe unfortunately didn't get that skip house show cache. 

But yeah the man caught a concussion at a commercial shoot in the E. Some folk just ain't built for that grueling schedule


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Oh wow, my prediction was wrong. Fair play. Great match.


This is what I loved about the tournament. Too many swerves. Any guy in this had a chance of winning and set up various stories and match-ups.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe Biden 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’ll give them credit, Double Or Nothing has very unpredictable matches. Should be a fun night of wrestling.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Joe should take a page from Keith Lee’s book. BTW, I love this gif.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kyle O'Reilly deserves big kudos for helping make that main event awesome (along with Samoa Joe himself of course).



Whoanma said:


>


How do you feel about Adam Cole only being 32 years old, and that he'll likely be an active wrestler in the industry for another 10+ long years?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Wardlow vs. Spears was exactly what it needed to be. Wardlow looks like a beast. MJF looks like a smarmy chickenshit. Spears looks like a fool. A great way to start the show.

*The Punk & Hangman thing was kind of weird. Like, I get the story they're going for is Punk being so calm as the veteran and getting in Hangman's head by doing nothing, which lead to Hangman's scatter-brained promo. Some of the things Hangman talked about like dropping a pipe bomb on Punk which just sounded so forced. Like, no one thinks Hangman could drop a pipebomb like Punk did. Or Hangman talking about "defending" AEW from Punk as if Punk is some kind of invader. Again, it's just weird. Really the only way it works if you go with the story of Hangman trying to fire himself up for this match and just pulling things out of thin air.

As for the rest of the show, The Triple Threat was fun. Cobb & O'Khan showing up was a nice surprise in an uneventful match. Britt winning how she did was groan inducing. And Joe vs. KOR got pretty good in the final minutes.

For a go home show, the opener delivered and while the Punk/Hangman talking segment was weird, it at least felt like a big segment. Most everything else on the show felt more paint by numbers in comparison, but still fine.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Kyle O'Reilly deserves big kudos for helping make that main event awesome (along with Samoa Joe himself of course).
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Adam Cole only being 32 years old, and that he'll likely be an active wrestler in the industry for another 10+ long years?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

TD Stinger said:


> *The Punk & Hangman thing was kind of weird. Like, I get the story they're going for is Punk being so calm as the veteran and getting in Hangman's head by doing nothing, which lead to Hangman's scatter-brained promo. Some of the things Hangman talked about like dropping a pipe bomb on Punk which just sounded so forced. Like, no one thinks Hangman could drop a pipebomb like Punk did. Or Hangman talking about "defending" AEW from Punk as if Punk is some kind of invader. Again, it's just weird. Really the only way it works if you go with the story of Hangman trying to fire himself up for this match and just pulling things out of thin air.


The way I see it is that we won't really know what Page or his promo truly mean until Punk is world champion and we all get a "They told us so" moment.

Eddie Kingston was the first to warn us about Punk but nobody really listened, the fans still cheered. I assume Hangman feels he is protecting AEW from Punk because he knows what Punk is going to become once he gets the belt. His reign, the summer of Punk, he is going to go full psycho and Hangman is going to be the one who says that he tried to warn us. 

I think there are a lot of great roads to go down with a heel Punk and let's be honest if you dissect Punks promos since he returned and take out the crowd reactions, he's pretty much acted mostly heelish from the get-go. He's been playing us all, and Eddie and Hangman warned us, but we got too caught up in nostalgia to realise.

Not to mention, MJF also told us. But we were never going to believe him either.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Hour one seems to be heavy build for the top PPV matches. There must be a reason they load the first hour so often - may be it's in the analytics or a request from Warner.


Apparently, the NBA game started during the 2nd hour of the show earlier tonight; so that could explain this week's heavy build of the 1st hour.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was hoping that the pay per view was on Saturday. I'm not totally convinced that it's worth the price. I do want to see a couple or few matches but meh, not sure if i'll give Khan my money after the letdown pay perview i bought last year.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow is a star. Brilliant in-ring storytelling. Spears finally got the comeuppance he deserved. Wardlow emerging behind Spears as he got to his feet was beautifully shot. MJF played the little asshole ref position perfectly. That chair shot to the head was brutal, surprised he took it with no hands up. Reminded me of Spears hitting Cody over the head. That may have been done on purpose given that Cody's trials were used for this feud. Wardlow on the top of the cage looking all ferocious was a star marking moment for him. And I loved seeing him destroy all the security guards lol. I can see him being a player in AEW's main event scene post-MJF if this keeps up. Incredible segment that will go down as one of AEW's best opening segments ever. The War Dog is here.

I thought the Hangman/Punk segment ruled. Loved everything about it. Hangman brought a level of confidence and mic work that he's never brought before. Hangman is playing somewhat of a tweener, not wanting the outsider to come in and take what he's built as an original. At least that's what I got out of it, because some of it was vaguely explained, but I thought the segment did its job in getting people hyped for the PPV. Felt big time.

Kingston/Moxley vs PP was an okay match, I would have shaved a couple minutes off of it though. The triple threat and Roppongi Vice/FTR matches were both outstanding. Loved Swerve getting the W. It was a cool moment seeing Jeff Cobb back in AEW. Looks like the build is starting for the Supershow. I am expecting some big crossover moments at DONIII.

Great Thunder Rosa promo to sell the Deeb match. This is the Rosa I've been waiting to see. The match at DONIII should be a masterclass in women's wrestling if they both bring their A-game. Disappointed that Toni lost, but they're looking to keep Britt somewhat protected, though she will definitely be losing to Statlander in the finals.

KOR vs Joe was a great main event. KOR is definitely underrated. Joe vs Cole is 100% the better option because I doubt many really cared for a KOR vs Cole match.

Phenomenal go home show to the PPV. Every segment delivered and built each match strongly for this Sunday. I do wish we could have gotten a final HOB/Death Triangle segment thrown in, but they'll probably have their final build on Rampage. Sunday should be a great time like always!

*Overall: 9.5/10*


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Amazing show.

Joe vs O'Reilly tore the house down but so did Swerve/Sparks/JB. Swerve is a revelation. They have a power player on their hands with this guy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Was rewatching Joe-O'Reilly. Great short match. Joe gives so much credibility to AEW. He understand ring psychology more than any other AEW wrestlers outthere even in putting his cool moves in as well. I would make him AEW World champ as soon as possible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Apparently, the NBA game started during the 2nd hour of the show earlier tonight; so that could explain this week's heavy build of the 1st hour.


Excuse man out excusing


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Excuse man out excusing


No, that's valid reasoning, my good man


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Best current things about AEW:*
Punk
MJF
Samoa Joe
Wardlow

Keep pushing these 4.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 123158
> 
> 
> Long term story telling …


That's bad ass!! I forgot Joe was a bad ass on air Regal type role


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Later tonight, the almighty BayBay.


Man oh man, does he ever have a shitty wrestling body.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Hangman killed it with that promo. I kind of hope they extend this feud. I'm hyped AF for Sunday now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It was a pretty good show! At least AEW can put on pretty good shows!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was a pretty good show. Straightforward and not a lot of Indy bullshit nonsense.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Good show:

The only real negative being the Woman’s Match. It wasn’t that good (due to Britt) and yet another woman has their momentum killed so Britt can win again. Just stupid.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Enjoyable cage match. Hit all the right notes. The unprotected chairshot made me cringe though. But still thumbs up from me

Promo exchange between Punk and page was solid. Though it was basically every John Cena vs part time/Indy guy promo ever. This is my home, you don't love my home like I do. I'm over that cliche. Match will be great though.

I skipped the JAS stuff simply cause of the orgy on commentary 

I marked hard for the United empire breaking up the ROH tag title match. Far and away the best stable in new Japan with the best talent and my boys Aussie fucking open. I'll be squealing if Mark Davis is dropping people on their necks at FD

3 way was Enjoyable. Swerve is so smooth. But it all but confirms team tazz wins Sunday 

Lol britt wins

I marked even harder that Tony broke the heart of every undisputed era Mark by not giving us another Cole vs oreilly epic. I know it's delaying the inevitable but still Joe vs Cole will be world's better 

7 10


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Britt is not a good wrestler. But I am glad that the wwe cast-off didn't come in and beat the top star in AEW. I think Ruby came in and beat people she shouldn't have beaten. So, maybe AEW is learning and not repeating mistakes?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Baker Vs. Storm match was shockingly awful. I don't know what happened, but the two women were not on the same page at all. 

Also, Wardlow is a star in the making. After the PPV, he needs to be put on the track towards getting a belt, ASAP.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Toni Storm left WWE to come job to her bestie Britt...lmao classic


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hangman called out Punk without calling him out. He can see the snake others can't, he's getting booed out when he knows he's right and Punk is manipulating everyone into trusting him. Hangman's like Batman on the run after Dark Knight, taking the heat but continuing to do the right thing because that's what heroes do, regardless of their own public image.

Cm Negan is clearly coming and he will be poison to AEW and the champion has taken it as his responsibility to save his house.

It's a great storyline, I'm really into it now. Seems like Punk will turn heel to win at DoN. MJF tried but failed, Kingston called it, Hangman will be the one to expose Punk when Punk will have to reveal himself to win the title. Because Hangman isn't losing clean and it's believable with his credibility as a fighting champion booking.

Cm Punk as this evil cult lord heel like Negan would be amazing as a heel champion.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Hangman called out Punk without calling him out. He can see the snake others can't, he's getting booed out when he knows he's right and Punk is manipulating everyone into trusting him. Hangman's like Batman on the run after Dark Knight, taking the heat but continuing to do the right thing because that's what heroes do, regardless of their own public image.
> 
> Cm Negan is clearly coming and he will be poison to AEW and the champion has taken it as his responsibility to save his house.
> 
> ...


That is a really good direction to go in. Now if Punk wins clean I'm going to be pissed


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> That is a really good direction to go in. Now if Punk wins clean I'm going to be pissed


I dont think there's a chance of Punk going over as a baby. Not after this confrontation. I was a bit confused about the direction in the prior weeks, this promo by Hangman and Punk acting all "IDK what you're talking about" sealed it.

But yeah if it happens I am going to be pissed as well.

Edit: Either Punk turns heel here to win the title. Or Hangman beats the shit out of Punk and beats him clean and then Punk turns heel on him in the rematch.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Is Britt Baker the most overrated wrestler of the last 5 years? She constantly has terrible matches, in fact the lights out match with TR is the only match of hers I can remember which wasnt terrible and that was due to the gimmick. She cuts the same basic promo constantly, and is allowed to bury her opponents without rebuttal. Everyone who's in the ring with her comes out of it looking worse than they went in.

She's like a budget Charlotte Flair


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ordar said:


> Is Britt Baker the most overrated wrestler of the last 5 years? She constantly has terrible matches, in fact the lights out match with TR is the only match of hers I can remember which wasnt terrible and that was due to the gimmick. She cuts the same basic promo constantly, and is allowed to bury her opponents without rebuttal. Everyone who's in the ring with her comes out of it looking worse than they went in.
> 
> She's like a budget Charlotte Flair


Her boyfriend comes to mind


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What a great fucking Dynamite - start to end - loved this mini-ppv

I thought Hangman was winning, but I think now that Joe beats Cole, Punk beats Hangman

and we head into Joe v Punk for the title


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

What an awesome show 9/10!

I would like to hear the thoughts on this show from people who hate AEW.

My highlights were, hangman - I don’t know if I want him to lose now…. And the Hardy’s - for guys who are not noted for mic skills, that was an outstanding promo and has me amped for the match. I hope they go over the bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

redban said:


> Cage matches that end only by pin fall or submission make no sense. You leave the cage, you win


you leave the cage you win is the stupidest dumbest fucking dumb shit in WWE-verse bullshit wrestling - i hate everything about that BS stip

you're in a cage...TO KEEP YOU INSIDEEEEEEE and to stop outside interference

ooohhhhh.... that rule makes my blood boil in normal cage matches


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> I marked hard for the United empire breaking up the ROH tag title match. Far and away the best stable in new Japan with the best talent and my boys Aussie fucking open. I'll be squealing if Mark Davis is dropping people on their necks at FD


Yeah but there were lots of botches and the camera angles didn't help either.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> Yeah but there were lots of botches and the camera angles didn't help either.


They aren't the bullet club. I take what I can get with new Japan in 2022


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Britt will win because they won't want her off the PPV plus Toni already pinned her in a tag and Hayter in singles, so it's time to pay that back.
> 
> I'm going for Statlander over Britt in the tournament final, which should be the result to move Statlander up a rank.


i want britt to win


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

All around good show. Really looking forward to the PPV. Does anyone think the feud between Punk and Hangman will continue if Punk wins the title?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Hell of a Dynamite this week, absolutely loved it.

Positives


Wardlow / MJF / Spears played out perfectly in all aspects. Wardlow went over huge and looks like an absolute monster, MJF yet again had perfect booking as a cowardly, chickenshit, lowlife bastard, and Spears got punked. Wardlow on the cage was a sight to behold to close the segment.
Punk / Hangman was really good, both guys brought their A game for the promo battle. Not exactly sure what Hangman's angle was, but I think that was the point, and I liked his confidence, fire and delivery. I have no idea who's leaving DoN with the championship, and at this point, I wouldn't be surprised by either man turning. It's all up in the air for me, can't wait.
Kingston and Moxley winning as they did was perfect, it put them over as killers once again. Not a fan of the big brawl, but it's okay, not a fan of the upcoming match either.
FTR vs Roppongi Vice was an absolute banger from two world class teams, no surprise here.
Starks vs Jungle Boy vs Swerve was a top tier three way that showed off everyone's strengths, loved it through and through.
As far as I can tell, Keith Lee is looking better and better each week, maybe he's losing weight, maybe it's something else, but he's heating up.
Rosa finally cut a good promo as champion. I don't know what clicked for her this week, but the material was good, the delivery was good, and the whole thing just made sense. Short and sweet.
Joe vs O'Reilly was a tremendous match. Great pacing, psychology, believable action, finally some proper selling and the correct winner.
Negatives

Jericho on commentary. He does the same fucking thing every time, shouting incoherently over others, and rambling about shit that doesn't matter.
The weekly "brawl of 10 people" segment. I know, it kind of makes sense in this case, but I just don't need them on my screen at this point.
The debut of Cobb and O-Khan. It was just sloppy and full of botches, plus O-Khan looks like an average hobo instead of a wrestling threat.
Hardys promo. I just don't buy into this thing you can barely call a feud, I don't care for it.
Overall, it was a VERY enjoyable show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Hangman called out Punk without calling him out. He can see the snake others can't, he's getting booed out when he knows he's right and Punk is manipulating everyone into trusting him. Hangman's like Batman on the run after Dark Knight, taking the heat but continuing to do the right thing because that's what heroes do, regardless of their own public image.
> 
> Cm Negan is clearly coming and he will be poison to AEW and the champion has taken it as his responsibility to save his house.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I posted it in here or not, but I have smelled a heel turn for weeks.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hangman defending AEW from Punk signals a Punk heel turn to me, and I’m here for it.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Great show last night. Only slight negatives were Jericho's schtick that is getting really old, and Britt vs Toni Storm not being quite as good as expected.

I loved the three way singles match in particular. Swerve and Lee seem set up to win the titles...but will they? Hard to say. 

Also, while I didn't mind Cobb and O-Khan coming out, would have preferred it happened after the banger of a match was finished. FTR and the RV should have a rematch at some point down the line.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> Not sure if I posted it in here or not, but I have smelled a heel turn for weeks.


Same here but I wasn't really sure if they were going this route. Was hoping for it but wasn't sure. Now I am at 80% that Punk's turning heel and not Hangman.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Not sure if I posted it in here or not, but I have smelled a heel turn for weeks.





rich110991 said:


> Hangman defending AEW from Punk signals a Punk heel turn to me, and I’m here for it.


for sure - there is zero dollars in babyface champ punk

my prediction was that Hangman wins and then Punk turns heel - but after this week, I think he turns during and wins

then you lead into Joe v Punk as program 1


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> for sure - there is zero dollars in babyface champ punk
> 
> my prediction was that Hangman wins and then Punk turns heel - but after this week, I think he turns during and wins
> 
> then you lead into Joe v Punk as program 1


Page is getting taken out by Punk. Punk turning heel will require some real dastardly shit. What better way to do that than cheat and injure the AEW audiences adopted son, Hangman Page?

Picture it:

“Youuuu wanted to DEEEE-STROY me..? Remember? Those were YOUR words, Adam. Not mine! Yours! I am but the voice of the voiceless, here to REMIND you of what YOU said you’d do to me. Now I am within my right to defend myself…”

Cracks him with a (gimmicked) bat across the head…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My next-day thoughts. Great show which didn't fall off as much as I feared in hour two after an amazing hour one. It felt more like WCW-ish early AEW in format which I approve of. Everything flowed smoothly.

Wardlow vs. Spears was short and sweet, a perfect 'storyline' match using the cage effectively. Spears eating a powerbomb has been months in the making, since he was Wardlow's 'accountabuddy' trying to stop him from powerbombing people. After the 10/10 MJF vs. Punk feud, they transitioned into MJF vs. Wardlow with a logic and seamlessness you rarely see in wrestling anymore. They've created a major player out of Wardlow, although I have some fears whatever comes after this feud may feel like a letdown. Personally, I'd be tempted to have Max sneak a win at the PPV and keep this feud going until Wardlow wins a rematch.

Hangman got hate on here as usual, but I thought his promo on Punk was great in heating up their PPV match. My feeling is that Hangman feels bitterness about these guys walking into the house that the Elite built and getting top spots. He also intimated, like others before him, that Punk isn't the nice guy everyone thinks he is. We've seen this before with Cody, where the hints were there (but nothing came of it), but there is a vibe that someone could turn heel at DoN. Hangman's title reign isn't popular on here, but I think he's shown a lot of subtle character development in each match. He's gone from anxious to to confident to alpha. From fearing matches with Kenny and Archer to telling Cole and Punk he'll destroy them.

It was nice to see Mox/Eddie back together. I like how their friendship wasn't conveniently forgotten just because they are in different cliques now. It's ok for a wrestler to have loyalty to more than one person/group, we're adults and understand that. Their match against Private Party was what it was, maybe a nice nostalgia addition to an anniversary show since PP are OGs and Mox/Eddie hadn't teamed since last year. Post-match schmozzes are a bit played out, but JAS vs. BCC/LAX warranted one since they're doing the Anarchy in the Arena stip on Sunday.

FTR vs. RPG was a solid if unspectacular match before the unexpected DQ via United Empire interference. TK has introduced DQs to AEW after virtually none, but is using them sparingly which is good. Excalibur profiled them, but Cobb has history in AEW and is awesome. O-Khan is a bit ordinary in the ring but has been improving (he's only a five-year pro and two of them were basic matches in the young lion system) and is garnering a cult following. This begins the introduction of more NJPW wrestlers ahead of Forbidden Door.

Swerve vs. Jungle Boy vs. Starks was really fun and very early AEW when they ran a boatload of three way matches. It worked as a heater for the PPV match although I think doing the same match with the heavies on Rampage would've been a good idea. Starks eating the fall wasn't a surprise since he recently beat Swerve and JB in singles matches.

Britt vs. Toni Storm started ok with Storm looking quite polished, but man it got rough with the botches. Britt just isn't improving in-ring anymore and there's an argument that she is regressing. A good description of her in this match I read is that she moved like she was underwater. The fans seem to be a bit fatigued by Britt and I don't think her reactions are as strong as they once were. Some time off would go a long way to freshening her up. Compare this match to Toni vs. Hayter, which was really good, and I think it's fair to say Britt was the problem.

Thunder Rosa's promo was good, but the bar is very low for non-Britt Baker promos in the women's division. I thought she pretty much nailed the promo in terms of getting across what she meant to say, though her music hitting early was weird.

I loved the main event, even though I'm always a bit sour on two guys recently out of WWE or NXT headlining an AEW show. But this was really great, a proper wrestling match where everything made sense. KoR is the best in-ring worker of the UE and showed it here. He doesn't do the 'dramatic kickouts' style like a Cole or Gargano, but works a very intense Shibata and MMA-inspired style. This was stiff, intense and the selling was spot on. I really thought KoR would win (and that Lethal's mob would ruin the ending), but Joe did and we have the first ever Joe vs. Cole singles match at DoN, which not long ago could've headlined a Takeover.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BMark66 said:


> All around good show. Really looking forward to the PPV. Does anyone think the feud between Punk and Hangman will continue if Punk wins the title?


Absolutely. Punk has to turn heel, either to win the title in the 1st challenge, or because he lost and now needs to turn heel to beat him in the 2nd.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Great show but hate the formatting.


Steel cage match should've closed the show. It was awesome and the delivery was perfect.
Punk vs Hangman segment was great and Hangman was on fire on the mic.
Hardys had a great promo but I wish the feud with the YB was much more solid and with more heat.
I feel like it's been 3 years and they still build feuds too close to the PPV leaving the matches with no heat.
BCC vs JAS is meh and I'm over it at this point. Jericho needs time off and return for a final serious solo run.
Dragging Bryan into this BCC vs JAS was a bad decision.
Scorpio/Dan/Page segment was good and I like their dynamic.
Thunder Rosa's promo was okay but I wish she had more TV matches leading to this PPV.
Storm vs Baker was bad and slow. 
FTR vs RV was okay but heatless and the interference was heatless as well.
The triple threat was great and Swerve winning was a surprise. Really like team Tazz vs Swerve/Keith feud, they have amazing chemistry.
Joe vs KOR was good and the right guy won. Hopefully he goes over Cole.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ordar said:


> Is Britt Baker the most overrated wrestler of the last 5 years? She constantly has terrible matches, in fact the lights out match with TR is the only match of hers I can remember which wasnt terrible and that was due to the gimmick. She cuts the same basic promo constantly, and is allowed to bury her opponents without rebuttal. Everyone who's in the ring with her comes out of it looking worse than they went in.
> 
> She's like a budget Charlotte Flair


I think Britt is a little clumsy but her matches do bring hype, so they are interesting more often than not. 

Britt burying women on the mic without rebuttal is just a skill gap between Britt and the rest of the division. AEW doesn't even trust most of the other women to cut live promos.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529849523270569984

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@RapShepard that's what we were wondering 😂 ^


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529849523270569984
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Prosper said:


> @RapShepard that's what we were wondering [emoji23] ^


Thanks to the both of you lol


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> They aren't the bullet club. I take what I can get with new Japan in 2022


Sadly this is true. I just hope ZSJ and Ospreay will make appearances soon too.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

So who is winning this women's tournament then ? Because I don't see where they are going with Baker going over Storm.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Very enjoyable show.

Only negative for me was the NJPW invasion. They were not very impressive and it's lowered my excitement level for that ppv.


----------



## AlexPizzi (Aug 14, 2021)

People actually saying Hangmans promo was good? He said nothing in those minutes. Punk was right he just went in circles


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

AlexPizzi said:


> People actually saying Hangmans promo was good? He said nothing in those minutes. Punk was right he just went in circles


It was some style over substance shit, had passion but yeah said nothing Punk gonna win the match.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you leave the cage you win is the stupidest dumbest fucking dumb shit in WWE-verse bullshit wrestling - i hate everything about that BS stip
> 
> you're in a cage...TO KEEP YOU INSIDEEEEEEE and to stop outside interference
> 
> ooohhhhh.... that rule makes my blood boil in normal cage matches


I like the "leave the cage" type of match; BUT, there's room for both and both can be used correctly. Really they should be given different names...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zorori said:


> I like the "leave the cage" type of match; BUT, there's room for both and both can be used correctly. Really they should be given different names...


I like the escape the cage matches because I grew up with them but they don't hold up well to logical scrutiny. Like why would Wardlow want to escape from Shawn Spears?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

My issue with escape the cage is a simple one

why climb the cage when the door is right there

if they locked the door, and you could only escape by climbing over, that would make more sense


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I like the escape the cage matches because I grew up with them but they don't hold up well to logical scrutiny. Like why would Wardlow want to escape from Shawn Spears?


There's room for both, but this was not the lineup for that style of match.

Escape serves it's purpose as a chickenshit heel trying to escape a monster babyface, etc. Think of something like HBK v Taker, the heel wanting to escape from a beatdown and (as long as there isn't a title on the line) the bigger guy doesn't really care about escaping, the cage has a purpose in prolonging the encounter.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> why climb the cage when the door is right there


Same, it's dumb... it should be locked.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Sometimes when I feel down, I think about some people here who said Private Party would be the next breakout stars of wrestling and I start smiling again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Sometimes when I feel down, I think about some people here who said Private Party would be the next breakout stars of wrestling and I start smiling again.


I feel like Top Flight took a lot of their steam


----------

